# Oil can guitar!



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Now here's an interesting way to recycle!

http://www.townshipguitars.com/guitars.htm


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

Hamstrung said:


> Now here's an interesting way to recycle!
> 
> http://www.townshipguitars.com/guitars.htm


"afri-can"???? hahaha that is awesome! i love knowing that terrible puns are still appreciated in some parts of the world


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

hell yeah!

i'd play that at a gas station any day!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Canman, a member here (although it's been close to a year since he last posted), has built these.

I did see some of the pictures he posted were removed from Photobucket.

They are cool, and I have been considering making one myself, as I have an old guitar neck from a time long ago when I was going to change my EB-3 copy into an SG copy, and make a new body for my bass neck & hardware.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Wow, that site has been updated some! At least it is different from how I recollect it 

For anyone thinking of making this kind of guitar, the thing to know about the oil cans is the oil, it tends to stay in the can in the metal folded seams, so lots of hot hot soapy water!!

The first can guitar I did was with a Walkers shortbread round tube tin. The hardest part was lining up the top and bottom cuts. Then deciding where I was going to glue my piezo (and then discovering how easy those things break >.< thanfully it was out of a singing card from a dollar store!) then shaping a curved bridge piece. It was a three string, and though the sound was ... not the worlds greatest, that was less of an issue than the whole round tube resonating so holding it dampened the sound.

There are several makers of olive oil that do sell in the gallon cans, and there are a few companies online that sell bare metal new gallon cans for a couple bucks too, the bare metal being a good "blank canvase" if you have some metal art skills or if you don't want to deal with sudsing a motor oil can clean

Another kind of can that I like is this guy's:

[youtube=Option]6w9tOn5ti3w[/youtube]


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

That thing would be a bit of a pain to play.


----------

